# Overspray Rain



## falconer3 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hoping I can get some insight and advice with a texturing problem I’m having. When I spray Orange Peel in taller rooms, and stairwells, I.e. 12-20 feet generally, I cannot seem to avoid the texture balling up and raining down onto the walls at eye level. We sponge the dust off seams and the field where it needs, pre prime, and then have guys go through and buff off any primer that may have clung to dust in these taller rooms. I spray off a scaffold which a helper below moves me around on so the tip of the hose isn’t usually farther than 5-6 feet away from the surface I am spraying. I spray the lid first and then work my way down the walls doing the top ten feet of the wall first and then spraying down to the ground. I’ve fiddled with different mixes on the mud and more/less air as well as more/pump pressure and tip sizes. Using Hamilton green dot ready mix and an American Spray Tech rig. We’ve generally just had to go back and lightly buff them off the next day but I’d love to get to the bottom of the issue and avoid it if possible. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

sorry cant grasp the problem your having. over spray needs to be scraped off the lower walls before texturing them. "balling up" usually pertains to lace being let to dry too long before knocked down.


----------



## falconer3 (Feb 17, 2013)

It looks like this.


----------

